# Car boggs or dies when stopping



## lillinda317 (Nov 20, 2004)

Ok here is my problem, my car seems to run fine until I start slowing down to stop or put the car in park then the problems begin---sometimes it idles down tries to die and sometimes just dies. I also get crappy milage I am putting a new catalic converter but since all my new plugs are burnt to shit I fear something else is wrong. Someone told me that the bad converter made the plugs black others say the bad converter and black plugs are because of other issues.. I just want some opinions from people who know these cars. my car is 93 240sx
My check engine light has not came on and other than this bogging the car runs good. I did a tune up spark plugs, wires, rotor button all that less than a year ago. Thanks 
Linda


----------



## dead1486 (Aug 25, 2005)

lillinda317 said:


> Ok here is my problem, my car seems to run fine until I start slowing down to stop or put the car in park then the problems begin---sometimes it idles down tries to die and sometimes just dies. I also get crappy milage I am putting a new catalic converter but since all my new plugs are burnt to shit I fear something else is wrong. Someone told me that the bad converter made the plugs black others say the bad converter and black plugs are because of other issues.. I just want some opinions from people who know these cars. my car is 93 240sx
> My check engine light has not came on and other than this bogging the car runs good. I did a tune up spark plugs, wires, rotor button all that less than a year ago. Thanks
> Linda


Heres where the fun starts...
I had the exact same problem you did although for all I know it could be something else... now I'm pretty sure the Catalytic converter does not count for anything when it comes to the engine unless its clogged and if it was you'd know it.. But what it boiled down to for me was my car was running rich and i'm talking extremely rich.. so I did a self diagnostic on my ECU (see my post called Note To Anyone With Undiagnosed 240SX Problems) which saved me 50 bucks (standard ECU test cost) and told me my O2 Sensor and Throttle Position sensor were bad. I figured the TPS would get better when I replaced the O2 but then all it did was start to run lean :thumbdwn: 
still have to replace the tps..

anyways all the info is on that post and there is a link to the code definitions.. have fun and i hope this helps...


----------



## lillinda317 (Nov 20, 2004)

*New converter*

I have put a new converter on with new plugs no bosch or platinum and the car is doing better still bogging slightlly but its also only idling 5rpm so my mechanic is going to idle it up to 11rpm hopefully that fixes the bogs I can tell my converter was clogged once the new one was put in. 
Linda


----------



## lillinda317 (Nov 20, 2004)

dead1486 said:


> Heres where the fun starts...
> I had the exact same problem you did although for all I know it could be something else... now I'm pretty sure the Catalytic converter does not count for anything when it comes to the engine unless its clogged and if it was you'd know it.. But what it boiled down to for me was my car was running rich and i'm talking extremely rich.. so I did a self diagnostic on my ECU (see my post called Note To Anyone With Undiagnosed 240SX Problems) which saved me 50 bucks (standard ECU test cost) and told me my O2 Sensor and Throttle Position sensor were bad. I figured the TPS would get better when I replaced the O2 but then all it did was start to run lean :thumbdwn:
> still have to replace the tps..
> 
> anyways all the info is on that post and there is a link to the code definitions.. have fun and i hope this helps...


I checked that out and printed it for my mechanic. He doesn't seem to think any sensors are bad.Linda


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Check your fuel delivery and spark systems. Such as the fuel pump, fuel pressure regulator, and fuel filter. You may also want to check some vaccum lines see if any of them are cracked or old. I hope this helps.


----------



## ALSET (Aug 18, 2005)

lillinda317 said:


> I checked that out and printed it for my mechanic. He doesn't seem to think any sensors are bad.Linda


You might want to check you intake boot to see if its loose at one end.then you might want to take it off and check it for cracks
Also the symptoms make it sound like maybe a bad TPS .I would have my mechanic put an meter on it and chech it.(or posibly a bad EGR valve)
And yes I have seen them go bad without throwing any codes, more than once.


----------



## lillinda317 (Nov 20, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> Check your fuel delivery and spark systems. Such as the fuel pump, fuel pressure regulator, and fuel filter. You may also want to check some vaccum lines see if any of them are cracked or old. I hope this helps.


If idling the car up doesn't stop it from bogging we will replace the fuel filter all vacum lines are tight and in good condition.


----------



## ALSET (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey Linda ,is this car an automatic or 5 speed???
and how many miles?


----------



## nismoprjct240 (Aug 24, 2005)

When mine did this i changed plugs wires and o2 sensor and it fixed


----------



## ALSET (Aug 18, 2005)

nismoprjct240 said:


> When mine did this i changed plugs wires and o2 sensor and it fixed


I was thinking maybe the torque converter was starting to go , or does anyone know if you can unplug the lockout selonoid on these?


----------



## lillinda317 (Nov 20, 2004)

ALSET said:


> Hey Linda ,is this car an automatic or 5 speed???
> and how many miles?


automatic with a new tranny!! just put in Feb 2005
139000 miles on motor


----------



## lillinda317 (Nov 20, 2004)

ALSET said:


> I was thinking maybe the torque converter was starting to go , or does anyone know if you can unplug the lockout selonoid on these?


My car has a new torque converter.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Did you tamper with your air intake assembly? If so, make sure the connection to the MAF sensor is there. Then check the intake piping. My friends 240 did this when he didn't have a good connection to the MAF, and the car always shut off when ever he braked.


----------

